# Inquisitor Lords & Assassins



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm considering taking an inquisitor lord and assassin (Vindicare) ally for my BT army. What kind of experiences have you had with these units?


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

Just make sure your inquisitor lord has no psychic power's or your Templars can't play with him.

I have considered it but have found it better just to put the points into more Templar Crusader squads.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

What about characters with psychic weaponry? IE; force weapons


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

ALL inquisitors are counted as Psyker, regardless of whether they take powers or not. See the Witchhunter FAQ.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually, while an inquisitor is indeed a psyker wether they have psychic powers or not, they can still ally with Black Templars, well, Witchunter ones anyway, WH codex page 25 gray sidebar notes explicitly that they can ally with black templar.

Personally, I think you'd be better off with more Black Templar, a WH inquisitor lord is expensive, and while he's got a load of nifty tricks, you pay through the nose for each and every one of them, and him and his squad are quite fragile.

And while Assassins are nice, they're precision instruments. And with the new rules in 5th edition about assaults, they have become very vulnerable. T4 and a 4+ save and 2 wounds goes down quickly when facing a large squad, this makes the Callidus and Eversor gambles to use. ( though the eversor will take some with him when he dies )
The culexus is a nifty trick for leadership annoying, but ultimately expensive for very little punch.
The vindicare is very nifty, but very prone to bad luck dice. Against MCs and squads with hidden powerfists and such, he's a very nice toy.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Actually, while an inquisitor is indeed a psyker wether they have psychic powers or not, they can still ally with Black Templars, well, Witchunter ones anyway, WH codex page 25 gray sidebar notes explicitly that they can ally with black templar.


Sure they can ally with Black Templars, but AFAIK only if they don't include a Psyker.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The quote in the latest BT book is something along the lines of "Templars may not fight in the same army with a model which has psychic powers." It makes no mention of psykers at all, which is why the inquisitors may be chosen even though they count as psykers. This obviously only applies if they don't buy psychic powers.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

The callidus assassin has a great use in a very specific set of circumstances. 

"A word in your ear" lets you move on enemy 6 inches after deployment. Pull that artillery into view of your lascannons or put the enemy HQ out of cover, etc etc Very powerful if you use it in conjunction with a plan. (like shooting all your heavy weapons at the unit...)

Also, the callidus can arrive anywhere on the board and move and fight as normal, no scatter, immediate assault. So pick a unit that needs to be assaulted, like an IG heavy weapons squad. This is great, but most likely the assassin will die after completing its mission, no one will let it run around behind their lines. So its a good distraction too.

However, I agree that it is important to keep the Inquisitor and retinue relatively cheap, focus on one of the Inquisitor tricks, set 'em up for that, and only that.

Mostly its very fluffy and fun to play the assassin and they throw a wrench into the gears with their weird rules


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

From a "play to win" standpoint, Templar armies probably won't benefit too much from the inclusion of an Inquisitor Lord and Vindicare Assassin. If you're wanting to use the Vindicare just because it's cool and that you like the model, that's fine and will look great!

Use the Assassin to pick off models that are threatening to your Crusader Squads like heavy weapon troopers, squad leaders and the like. Sometimes you can get lucky and take down a vehicle with one of the special rounds too, which is a great help since Templars typically have less anti-tank weapons than they'd like.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I've found vindicare very useful but manage to miss alot with it making the very point costly model almost useless. Very good for taking out squad captains etc when you get it working right.

MVL.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

VictorLazarus said:


> I've found vindicare very useful but manage to miss alot with it making the very point costly model almost useless. Very good for taking out squad captains etc when you get it working right.


Which is exactly what they are for. Taking out hidden powerfists, special weapons, or that annoying tank on the side. ( str 3 from sniper, 3d6 penetration with rending from one of the vindicare's special roundsw works wonders. )

He probably won't make his points back, but he'll support other squads and stop them from getting the bad end of a situation.


----------



## Sacrean (Apr 9, 2009)

I have read the rules on the vindicare assassin. It seems like you can use him to shoot into melee.







It states 

Marksman: You may nominate the model targeted by the Vindicare assassin when he is shooting, such as a Sergent or a heavy weapons trooper. This mean that you get to choose which model the wound is taken off, not the enemy. In addition, the Vindicare assassin can target any model in range and in line of site, regardless of any targeting restrictions (such as Independent Characters withing 6" of anouther unit).

Since shooting into a unit that is locked in close combat is a targeting resrtiction it seems like this rule supercedes it. Am I right or cant they?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

IIRC Yes they can, as it even says so directly in the WH/DH FAQ


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

He can shoot into combat, though he does need LoS to do so. It's been in various FAQs and may even be in the current one.

Beyond that I've never actually used a vindicare so not much else to say.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup.. he's so good, he can shoot ANYbody he sees ( excluding your own people  )


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually I think he can shoot your own people. Not many times you would want to but if a single figure was locking a squad in combat you could shoot that figure then other units could shoot the unit that is no longer in combat.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've found vindicares attract bad dice as well. However, callidus can be very useful but will die once used. Tho saying that I think she is fantastic, AP1 flame template is never a bad thing, that and automatically causing crew shaken on vehicles hit by the template. Also charging her into command squads will usually get her killed but u've a good chance of doing some real damage.


----------

